# Piko BR260 Diesel Lok



## ironrailsbud (Jul 31, 2012)

Anyone have the Piko BR260 and if so what's your opinion ?
Can you install Kadee couplers and if so which one ?
Thanks, Bud


----------



## ironrailsbud (Jul 31, 2012)

A lot of views but no response. No one on this forum has a Piko BR260 diesel lok ? 
Maybe it's not that popular...please let me know if you have one and what you think of it. 
Thanks,Bud


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bud, 

As you say, not many on here with the European interest it seems...I find the same with RhB items. There was a review in one of the Gartenbahnprofi's a while back...if I can find it I'll have a look and let you know what they had to say. In the back of my mind I recall something about issues with the power pickup but I also think they improved them in later runs. Maybe Knut or someone else will comment. Have you searched any of the European forums like Spassbahn or Gartenbahn? Fire up the translator and you may find some good info there. 
I also recall Axel saying this loco is heavy and a smooth runner... 

Keith


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I would ask this on GScaleCentral.com, its a british forum, they have a lot more Piko Euro users. Sure to get answers there about reliablilty


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Not an in depth review but a closer look at a blue one here.

Piko BR260 Review

Andrew


----------



## John Galt Line (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi,


I've had on for about 3 years now. Have yet to have any issues with the loco...The pulling power/ tractive effort is very good for its' size; and when you pick it up you will be surprised by the weight of it. The only thing I do not like about it is the plastic side gear; it's cheap looking like on the BR80.
Also it is not as conducive to Air-Wire G3 decoder and battery conversion like the BR218 or the BR194 are. Most of the space under the shell is taken up by weights. So installing the decoder and finding a location for the battery is difficult but not undo-able. As for the couplers, the LGB knuckles fit OK. Just to me they look weird on European rolling stock .
bye.


----------

